# France in Pictures - with visual walks around towns/village



## carol (May 9, 2005)

For those looking for somewhere to go, if you click on my albums you will find several tours over the last few years, shown in pictures, many of the albums show pictures of walks around the respective towns.

A good tip, we always use, is find the Tourist Office, ask if they have any walks to show the best bits, and where do they recommend you visit. This has always walked and you get to see things you probably would not have noticed.

Browse and see where you may like to visit, with aires and pictures where we have stopped en route.

We bought an AA publication called The 25 Best Independent Car Journeys for a Car (a similar title), and this is brilliant for showing you an area. We follow these, looking for aires to stop at en route, and have seen places we had never heard of. Definitely worth buying, and we also have the books on Germany, Spain - but have yet to use these. We have almost done most of the trips, so if you want to see what the places are like, take a preview.

We knew nothing at all about France until we made our first visit en route to Spain in Dec 2003 and loved what we saw travelling down, and have been going back ever since...

Have fun, exploring is great fun and we love it.

Carol


----------

